# Nationwide Charges



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

To anyone who's watching, I've just checked my Nationwide Acc. and I see that they are now charging for every withdrawal made ex-UK. They didn't do it 2 weeks ago, can anyone (Sallytraffic!!  ) find out what/where/when/why they have gone down this road, and if there is a cheaper (non-commission) route. It 'll be a bit expensive from down here, (Charente Maritime) to find out.


----------



## justlooking (Jun 5, 2008)

theres a thread on this somewhere . 

The changes were announced a couple of months ago . 

Do they still Apply a top notch Exchange rate ??


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I saw on an e-mail from Martin Lewis Money Tips, that they are now charging for cash withdrawals abroad, he said there was a bank or building society that was launching a new account in the New Year, that was not charging ,so to do a search nearer the time, or look for someone in the meantime, perhaps some of our very switched on members may like to look into this for us.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes, Nationwide changed to charging on 01 November 2010.

The account mentioned to switch to is Norwich & Peterborough Building Society. I have had an account with them for a few years now and have found them excellent.

They launch the new account on 01 January 2011, there are funding requirements

Details here

Money Saving Expert

Ben


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We closed our account yesterday


----------



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

Out of interest is their exchange rate the same as you found with others? I worry there always seems to be a catch and I wondered if they are making the commission back on a poor exchange rate.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Nationwide are charging for cash but they said it would be 0% for their Credit card if that would help until you are back in the country.

Norwich and Peterborough were the new one offering no charges but I think you had to have over £500 going in each month. Check on that as I've looked at so many accounts to find an alternative to NW

Jan


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks to all for the swift replys, especially Blongs, as I "live :roll: " in Huntingdon, the Norwich and Peterborough will do just nicely, But I guess it'll have to wait till I get back. Now I have to try to think how to get the money out the cheapest way, Well done that man for closing the account, I will do the same, (when I get back), thinking about it, if enough people closed accounts I wonder if Nationwide would have a change of heart, it's a shame really as I've been with them for over 25 years, mortgages and all.


----------



## justlooking (Jun 5, 2008)

Nationwide want rid of people who used the account purely for use in europe 

If you read the martin lewis link , Nearly 1/3 of the customers only had and account for use in Europe . 

Leaving the other 2/3 to pay for it !!

As for N&P 

You only to pay in £500 a month (just set a DD to another account and then another DD to pay in back in ) and a minimum of 5 transaction a month to avoid a £5 monthly fee. 

No Doubt it will make changes as well once it has signed up the 900,000 nationwide customers that switch .


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

arh said:


> To anyone who's watching, I've just checked my Nationwide Acc. and I see that they are now charging for every withdrawal made ex-UK. They didn't do it 2 weeks ago, can anyone (Sallytraffic!!  ) find out what/where/when/why they have gone down this road, and if there is a cheaper (non-commission) route. It 'll be a bit expensive from down here, (Charente Maritime) to find out.


They advertised this was going to happen and also sent letters to all account holders, It is now cheaper to draw out larger amounts as they charge for each withdrawal plus commission.

As far as I am aware there are no cheaper ways to do it now as Nationwide is charging less than others.

This started on 1st November and the reason is that they stated most account holders only used the bank because of the Flexy card and it's use in Europe, They also stated that it wasn't being used as a normal savings account, ie monthly deposits of salaries etc.

It is now charging £1 per non UK cash withdrawal and 2% of non UK transactions.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

there are several threads on this, but this one has most detail

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-90103-nationwide.html+charges

and I've moved this to continental touring


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

There is plenty of info on the other threads, and all account holders were informed several months ago, that this was happening.

Personally, I would have preferred that NW introduced a minimum monthly deposit to obtain free EU transactions. That way it would not have affected those who genuinely use NW as their main account!
However, the free travel insurance, which is just as good as most others, and covers both if you have a joint account, more than makes up forany european charges. No good if you go away for more than 31 days at a time though!


----------

